# Hello from Jersey City, NJ!



## koalafamily2 (Nov 30, 2015)

Good morning,

My name is Mike, I'm Asian American (Filipino background), 49 years old, born in San Francisco, CA, but relocated to Jersey City, NJ. I have twin 23 year old sons living with my ex in CA, and am empty nesting here. I work in Newark, NJ as a production assistant full time, and enjoy bowling, local sightseeing and travel, as well as musical theater in NYC. Pretty much low key and living life as best as I can. Hope to connect with others and be able to make new friends here.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

welcome Mike! how long were you married? do you hope to be married again?


----------



## koalafamily2 (Nov 30, 2015)

Good afternoon! On the cusp of separation and divorce, and hope to meet someone soon, after all is said and done. 1st marriage was 18 years and 2nd is going on 3 years.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi,

Welcome to TAM. Check out the other forums on here.

I suggest that you remove the name of the company you work for. We keep it pretty anonymous on the open forums around here.


----------

